# I have anotehr new knife coming.



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Got a call (or I called her) about a new knife. Oh, my wife heard me call so I guess I live to fight another day.

I talked to Joyce, my knife-babe, and she told me she had an automatic stiletto that was quite beautiful. She stated it was all polished, and the grips were pure abalone. Now you pronounce that like a true Sicilian, ab ba loni.

If you google abalone you fill see it's just an ugly brown shell, the secret is the inside. The interior shell is all the colors of the rainbow! Beautiful stuff.

It should be here by early next week. I don't know how I can stop myself from carrying it! I'll probably carry an all black stiletto so I don't lose the pretty one to the "evidence bin."

I did find a picture on Amazon that shows these handles:

https://www.amazon.com/abalone-handle-knife/s?k=abalone+handle+knife


----------

